# Claiming make-up purchases on taxes



## iamheartcore (Mar 27, 2007)

Any independent (meaning an individual conducting business on their own and not working for an employer) MuA know the answer to this? I've heard MuA claiming their make-up purchases on their taxes, but are you required to have an official business license?


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think you can write them off with out proof of business... meaning a business license. Well, I mean you could but if you get audited then you'll have some explaining to do. Better safe than sorry, they don't cost all that much, it's worth it.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 29, 2007)

You need to get a good tax person, who is used to working for people with their own business ventures.  At least for advice.


----------

